# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ محمد بن علي بن آدم الإتيوبي

## محمد طه شعبان

وفاة الشيخ محمد بن علي بن آدم الإتيوبي رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

ربنا يرحمة ويغفر له

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

غفر الله له ورحمه.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واعفو عنه

----------


## السليماني

رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه الجنة ...

----------


## بحليل محمد

هذا الشيخ الجليل من كبار علماء العصر ، تخرج على يديه علماء و ترك للأمة مؤلفات جليلة قل من يقدر أن يؤلف مثلها ،كشرحه لسنن النسائي و ابن ماجه و صحيح مسلم ..ومن مؤلفاته منظومة في أصول الفقه و أخرى في علم علل الحديث....إلى آخر كتبه
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة

----------


## الحسن محمد الشنقيطي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ..

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

رحمه الله وغفر له وجعل ما كتبه وقدمه في ميزان حسناته

----------

